# Looking for Breisch Plans



## vpitool (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All,
Recently picked up castings for the Paul Breisch Steam Pump and Steam Hammer. Unfortunately the seller had lost the plans so I am desperately seeking these drawings. Have tried contacting Myers Model Engines the current seller of the steam pump but their phone number is disconnected and they don't respond to emails. Will happily pay for reproduction shipping etc. for these drawings.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Andy, you may try contacting TinyPower at www.tinypower.com. They offer some of the Myers casting sets and may know how to contact them or have access to the plans for the steam pump themselves. Can't hurt to try.

Bill


----------



## bigal2749 (Oct 17, 2009)

I had not thought of it before but Cole's Power in Tx may have them.
Even though he doesn't sell those items he has plans of many models. He's been involved with machining models for three decades before buying the Cole's company.


----------



## vpitool (Oct 18, 2009)

All,
Found a member here who has very kindly emailed the Steam Hammer plans. Still looking for plans for the Steam Pump.....


----------



## Reed (Nov 27, 2009)

I was going through some of my Father's model kits (he passed away about a year ago) and cam across both Stuart and Breisch Steam Hammer casting kits. The Stuart has lots of stock and the Breisch contained 2 casting and the plans. The Breisch does not have any pictures and I was wondering if anyone here has completed it and posted pictures somewhere?

Depending on the day job demands, I might get a good start on one of these kits this next holiday session. ;D

Btw, further searching brought forth it is a model of the 1895 Phoenix Steam Hammer in 1/8 Scale

- Reed



			
				vpitool  said:
			
		

> All,
> Found a member here who has very kindly emailed the Steam Hammer plans. Still looking for plans for the Steam Pump.....


----------



## ghart3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Reed,  have built both hammers.  Let me know if I can be of any help..... gary


----------



## Reed (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I may need to choose between the 2 of them, but I _do_ have that choice.

Nicely done models. 

- Reed


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, sharp looking models  

Are the castings for the Breisch steam hammer available anywhere ? I've been poking around the net, but have yet to find them.

Mike


----------



## ksor (Nov 30, 2009)

--> ghart3 

Really nice works - can they in fact work like they would in "real life" ?

Please show us a video !

Best regards
KSor, Denmark


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 30, 2009)

ksor  said:
			
		

> Really nice works - can they in fact work like they would in "real life" ?
> 
> Please show us a video !



Here's a video of the Stuart hammer in action :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX-Gm6y70rg[/ame]


----------



## ksor (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh ... really nice ! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Reed (Dec 29, 2013)

"Reed, have built both hammers. Let me know if I can be of any help..... gary"

Gary (not exclusive to Gary, all comments are welcome),

It has been some time and have started with this model.  Most of the frame is machined and I think I see an issue between the actual casting and the prints.  When I setup to drill/ream the linkage pivot holes, the top hole for lever S3-17L, the hole is partially out of the casting.  After several checks, the casting looks a bit off.  I have another set of casting and compared them, they are the same.  The year on the prints is 1961.  And it is entirely I totally missed something, but I have rechecked this several times (hopefully not making the same error each time)

Since the designers are either deceased or not working this business, I'm looking for other builders (like you) that may have seen this.  If so, how it was worked around.  My currently thinking is to center on the casting boss as much as possible leaving the minimum clearance for the lever arm body (7/32")and redesign the linkage to accommodate the difference.

Attached is the print section and a pic of the point in the casting where the print indicates the hole.

Thanks, Reed

I'll attempt to send a PM also.


----------



## Onit12345 (Oct 10, 2022)

I know this is a old post and long shot but I’ve been looking for blueprints to the Paul Breisch Steam Hammer. If anyone has them please please contact me 
Thank you


----------

